# Fastest breeders



## dprUsh83 (Oct 5, 2006)

What fish breed the fastest and grow to full size in the least amount of time?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I think livebearers are mostly the same, but I think guppies are the worst. My platys are 4 months old now, and between 1 inch and nearly 2 inches, but the biggest is still only half the size of mum (who is a big girl).


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well it depends on what species you prefer and there method of spawning


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Endlers get my vote out of the fish I've kept.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Pretty much all those livebearers are easy to breed... mollies, swords, endlers, guppies... But how fast the babies grow depends on how well you take care of them. If you stick them in a 1gal with no heat or filtration and just do waterchanges and feed powdered fishfood, they won't grow very fast at all.
If you get a 10gal with heat and filtration and feed live/frozen food they'll grow much faster.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

My guppies & endlers drop much more fry, more often than my swordtails do. My swordtails also seem to mature much slower than the endlers & guppies even having the advantage of a bigger tank than the guppies/endlers get. I don't keep mollies so can't compare those 

Many of the killies lay eggs pretty much every day. Of the ones I have, I still think the endler's mature faster tho. Just noticed this is in the livebearers section so thats probably not a concern! lol


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I suppose swordtails can be a tad slow in maturing - but they are bigger than guppies / endlers.

If you're just breeding for the sake of breeding, you can't go wrong with guppies!

Gluck


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

guppies actually grow pretty fast. they were able to breed in 3 months.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd have to go with endlers, then guppies. Swords take much longet to grow and males take even longer to develop their "swords". Platys are a bit more robust and take a slight bit longer to develop fully. But Endlers are small and breed quick. All the livebearers can breed between 3-4 months but to grow endlers get my vote hands down.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree. Endler's because of their small adult size will grow faster and breed earlier. Guppies would be my next pick.
Tony


----------

